
Quotes from Civilization V (2015) - chickenmonkey
http://conwayyao.com/civilization-v-quotes/
======
chickenmonkey
I had a lot of fun playing Civ V growing up, and a decent chunk of that was
looking up quotes from the game time to time.

One of my favorite ones is the one that pops up when you research Biology: “If
the brain were so simple we could understand it, we would be so simple we
couldn’t.” – Lyall Watson

It illustrates a simple philosophical question, which has endless potential
for nuance.

